# KELLY CONTROLS KBS48051X,20A,24-48V, MINI BRUSHLESS DC CONTROLLER electric motor



## Biostudent (Jul 13, 2010)

Selling my never used kelly controlls motor controller. 
Has waterproofing. Save some money. Can be used for lots of projects.


http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=171949025757&alt=web


----------

